# You know you've been at TCoD too long when



## Autumn

There are nine-year-olds on the forum. Which isn't a problem since surely there were nine-year-olds on the place when I joined. But it becomes a problem when you've been at TCoD for SO MANY YEARS (six in my case) that you do the math and realize *these nine-year-olds would have been three years old when you joined TCoD.*

Soon there will reach a point at which I have been at TCoD for more years than *the people I'm talking to have been alive.*

And I'm not even the oldest member! Anyone here been here for nine years or more that can already say they've been here for longer than some members have been alive?


----------



## bulbasaur

TCoDf didn't exist nine years ago.


----------



## Autumn

bulbasaur said:


> TCoDf didn't exist nine years ago.


Yeah I realized that right before I posted but didn't have a chance to go back and fix it so :x

As of next June though it'll be nine years old. Plus the site's existed for nine years, Butterfree can say she's owned it for longer than some visitors have _existed_!


----------



## surskitty

You know you've been on tcod for a while when it'll be eight years in five days.


----------



## Abwayax

I dread the day when I tell someone, "You know, I've been posting on this here forum since before you were even born." I dunno, it just seems like a weird thing to boast about.

edit: seven years here, will be eight in a few months


----------



## Butterfree

Pff. I've already been writing Pokémon fanfiction since before they were born. >:/


----------



## Autumn

Butterfree said:


> Pff. I've already been writing Pokémon fanfiction since before they were born. >:/


I'd love to see the look on a TQftL reader's face when you tell them "Hey. You know that Pokémon fanfic you like so much? _IT'S OLDER THAN YOU ARE_"


----------



## Tarvos

I don't find that that strange, actually - most novels I've read were written before I was born.

I know I'm at TCoD too long when I get all socialist.


----------



## Tailsy

you know you've been on tcodf too long when every time you log in you feel irredeemably depressed and nothing will fix it


----------



## Autumn

Tarvos said:


> I don't find that that strange, actually - most novels I've read were written before I was born.


well _that's_ not uncommon. But TQftL is an ongoing fanfic that was started ten years ago and still isn't finished. To be born during its run and being old enough to read it is more akin to being a fan of a book series that started before you were born and is still being written than reading a single novel written before your birth.


----------



## Tarvos

I daresay plenty of us were born after Rowling started writing Harry Potter.


----------



## Autumn

Tarvos said:


> I daresay plenty of us were born after Rowling started writing Harry Potter.


... fair.


----------



## Tarvos

In a way, though, it's more interesting because you get to see all the little developments people make when writing. Like the way an author's brain works. That's a cool process to witness up close. But strange? Nah.


----------



## Minish

It was kind of weird figuring out lately that I'll have been a member for six years next month... but this happens every time I think about Neopets, so yeah. Sooooo nothing new to me.


----------



## Flora

You know you've been on here too long when your RL friends start shipping you with someone you frequently talk to on here...


----------



## Monoking

Twilight Sparkle said:


> feel irredeemably depressed and nothing will fix it


I haven't been here as long as ny of you, but...

That's my situation.


----------



## Jolty

you've know you've been at TCOD too long when you honest to god hate it but you just for the life of you _cannot make yourself leave_

(eight years and five months tomorrow)


----------



## Spoon

You don't remember what username went with what forum incarnation.


----------



## Phantom

You know you've been here too long when you look back at IF and want to smack yourself repeatedly in the face because of who you were when you were younger. 

You know you've been at TCoD too long when you post about it on facebook, and people know what it is.

You know you've been at TCoD too long when major life milestones have been recorded on the site; like me getting my driver's permit. 

*shiver*


It'll be seven years this Febuary, officially.


----------



## Luxcario

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> There are nine-year-olds on the forum.


I thought I was the only nine-year-old here D:
Who is taking my place as the youngest member?


Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I'd love to see the look on a TQftL reader's face when you tell them "Hey. You know that Pokémon fanfic you like so much? _IT'S OLDER THAN YOU ARE_"


My look when I read this post wasn't very exciting. Sorry to spoil your fun.


----------



## Autumn

Rarity said:


> I thought I was the only nine-year-old here D:
> Who is taking my place as the youngest member?


well there /was/ Mewtini and idk if she's ten yet?



> My look when I read this post wasn't very exciting. Sorry to spoil your fun.


eh okay.


----------



## Phantom

Who _is_ the oldest member anyways? I see Butterfree and I are both 21, and Tarvos is 22, is there someone older than Tarvos?


----------



## Tailsy

Obviously VPLJ is the oldest. He's like, 57 or something, geez.


----------



## Phantom

... Serious?


VPJ I am sorry but I have my doubts you're 57. :P


----------



## ultraviolet

Kali the Flygon is like 26 or something I think?


----------



## Tailsy

Phantom said:


> ... Serious?
> 
> 
> VPJ I am sorry but I have my doubts you're 57. :P


no clearly he is being 100% entirely serious, exactly like my previous post

it was SO SERIOUS I gave it a pair of Prada spectacles


----------



## Jolty

he's really 57 eh

well then, i must now try to get into his pants.


----------



## Phantom

Jolty said:


> he's really 57 eh
> 
> well then, i must now try to get into his pants.


 
O_o

Jolty, you've now reached a 10 on the creep-out-Phantom scale. :]


And Twilight, I kind of knew that XD, shhhhhh play along.

And ooo Prada? NICE. Very classy.


----------



## Jolty

Phantom said:


> O_o
> 
> Jolty, you've now reached a 10 on the creep-out-Phantom scale. :]


can i get an 11 if i say that one dude i'm really into right now is 81 and i'd still do him at his current age


but anyway yes vplj is the best member of this forum and half of this is because he's old. yes.


----------



## Phantom

Jolty said:


> can i get an 11 if i say that one dude i'm really into right now is 81 and i'd still do him at his current age


 
... That'll actually get you a 12.


----------



## Tailsy

yeah points for B!!

and yeah my posts get only the best spectacles. can't have them wandering around looking like they just stepped out of Poundstretchers, nuh-uh.


----------



## Luxcario

@Poly: Mewtini is ten.


----------



## ultraviolet

there are people here who are literally half my age. the only person I know who's this age is my sister, and it is _really weird_ to think you guys are only a year or so older than her. 8|

edit: oh I know I've been here too long when I'm moderating people who have been on this website since before I had internet. that's awkward.


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> there are people here who are literally half my age. the only person I know who's this age is my sister, and it is _really weird_ to think you guys are only a year or so older than her. 8|


my sister's eleven. first i'm like "that is the age I was when I first started posting on TCoD what the hell she would die or accuse everyone of cyberbullying or something" and then i'm like "there are actually a few people that are YOUNGER THAN HER here. god there is something wrong here"


----------



## Tarvos

ultraviolet said:


> there are people here who are literally half my age. the only person I know who's this age is my sister, and it is _really weird_ to think you guys are only a year or so older than her. 8|
> 
> edit: oh I know I've been here too long when I'm moderating people who have been on this website since before I had internet. that's awkward.


Hah, when did you get internet then?


----------



## ultraviolet

About 2005.


----------



## Tarvos

Yup, the core of the forum's been here since forever...


----------



## Cerberus87

Phantom said:


> Who _is_ the oldest member anyways? I see Butterfree and I are both 21, and Tarvos is 22, is there someone older than Tarvos?


Me.

It's sad to learn I'm not very famous around here. :( (goes to a dark corner and cries)

I used to visit TCoD in 2007 I think but only joined this year.


----------



## Butterfree

According to the member list (which can be ordered by age), the oldest member with a presumably real age listed in their profile is Sike Saner (28), followed by several 27-year-olds and then Kali the Flygon and Shiva64 at 26.


----------



## Tailsy

no liar VPLJ for life


----------



## Luxcario

I don't think anyone believes that Richie is 103.


----------



## Zero Moment

Of course not.

She's 108.


----------



## The Omskivar

She doesn't look a day over 104.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Everyone thinks that COD stands for Call of Duty but ever since I've been here, The Cave of Dragonflies comes to mind instead. But of course whenever tea and cod are mentioned, this place comes to mind :)


----------



## Luxcario

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Of course not.
> 
> She's 108.


ninja'd


----------



## Monoking

Rarity said:


> I don't think anyone believes that Richie is 103.


Derp.


Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Of course not.
> She's 108.


LIES!
ALL LIES!


The Omskivar said:


> She doesn't look a day over 104.


....Uh, thanks?


----------



## Zeph

Tarvos said:


> Yup, the core of the forum's been here since forever...


The... core?


Anyway as for me I've been here, what, three years now? Since early 2008... So more than three years, even. And I don't think there've been many days that've gone by since then that I've not had a tab with TCOD open constantly. But I'm afraid I don't have any sort of epiphanies or realisations that I've had about my time here, sorry :C

Although actually, having said that, I've been here longer than my youngest cousin has been able to talk, I think, but that's barely comparable to having been here since the youngest members were two years old!


----------



## The Omskivar

You know you've been here long enough when your friend drinks some tea and you wonder why he doesn't have cod to go with it.

I kid you not that happened to me.


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah, the moderating core: surskitty, Tailsy, opal, Butterfree have been around for a long, long time. I am most likely forgetting some people because they're not regulars anymore. Dannichu has been around forever too.


----------



## CJBlazer

You know when you've been here long is when you start making enemies and friends who were once enemies. 

and when you know all smily codes.


----------



## Luxcario

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> You know when you've been here long is when you start making enemies and friends who were once enemies.
> 
> and when you know all smily codes.


I know all the smiley codes, but Crazy Linoone thinks I'm a newbie. So are you, for that matter.


----------



## Harlequin

I realised the other day that I've been here since, like, 2005/2006. I was like "woah" and then I was like "oh wait" and then I was like "this makes sense".


----------



## Autumn

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> You know when you've been here long is when you start making enemies and friends who were once enemies.
> 
> and when you know all smily codes.





Rarity said:


> I know all the smiley codes, but Crazy Linoone thinks I'm a newbie. So are you, for that matter.


you _both_ are newbies in a lot of people's eyes


----------



## Luxcario

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you _both_ are newbies in a lot of people's eyes


especially yours


----------



## CJBlazer

Well, I am not a full newbie. I am have my Caterpie stage right now right now, not an egg.

and if the games counted, I would probably be a Metapod!!! XD


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> Well, I am not a full newbie. I am have my Caterpie stage right now right now, not an egg.
> 
> and if the games counted, I would probably be a Metapod!!! XD


I thought the games did count?

I'm actually surprised there aren't more people my age here. *doesn't share age*


----------



## Autumn

Rarity said:


> especially yours


well i've been here for six years. not the oldest member by any means but most people that joined within the last... about two, I guess...? years are still newbies to me x3


----------



## Zero Moment

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> Well, I am not a full newbie. I am have my Caterpie stage right now right now, not an egg.
> 
> and if the games counted, I would probably be a Metapod!!! XD


You are 120% new.


----------



## Mai

Could I only be 20% new, then? I suppose I've been here a while. Not too long when considering everyone else, of course, but still.


----------



## Datura

Tarvos said:


> Yeah, the moderating core: surskitty, Tailsy, opal, Butterfree have been around for a long, long time. I am most likely forgetting some people because they're not regulars anymore. Dannichu has been around forever too.


I remember when opal was a new member!


----------



## Autumn

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> Well, I am not a full newbie. I am have my Caterpie stage right now right now, not an egg.
> 
> and if the games counted, I would probably be a Metapod!!! XD


you've been here _one month_ and the forums have existed for _eight years._ Actually 102 months as a matter of fact, which means you've been here for less than 1% of the forum's overall history.


----------



## Phantom

And also the titles really don't mean much anymore. They're just there... because they are. They used to mean more when there were more of them and areas like Insanity and Forum Games didn't count. 

The only thing I remember about opal from back in the day was he greeted me in my intro and something got mentioned about NET airlines...


----------



## Dragon

You know you've been here too long when half your friend list doesn't come here anymore D:? When you have more than one fully evolved Pokemon in ASB, probably.

Okay I've been here for three years and a bit but I don't really feel like I've been here very long. (Probably because I disappeared for like a year.) So it's kind of amusing when people who've joined within the past 6 months are all like 'lol i've been here 5ever'. Nothing against you guys, though.


----------



## Stormecho

I have been here... longer than I thought I was. Four years, I think? 2007-2008-ish, as I recall.

...Woah, I'm actually something approaching a regular. Except I have too many lurker tendencies to be one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you know it's been a while when few of the regulars actually still use the name you think of them by.


----------



## Phantom

sreservoir said:


> you know it's been a while when few of the regulars actually still use the name you think of them by.


I'm still not sure if Tailsy is Tailsy or if surskitty is really surskitty... ever since they did that switch... evil.


----------



## surskitty

surskitty is the one with a japanese usertitle and in Maryland; Tailsy is the one in Scotland.  Very easy!


----------



## Phantom

I do believe surskitty just manage to talk in the third person...


I do miss that /me phase.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

You know you've been here too long when your greatest fear is getting 500'd when you were posting something long.

Freaking errors.


----------



## bulbasaur

RespectTheBlade said:


> You know you've been here too long when your greatest fear is getting 500'd when you were posting something long.
> 
> Freaking errors.


This. So much.
But Server Busy is more dangerous because in my browser, if I press "back" on a 500, the post is still there and written, while with Server Busy, it's gone forever.

That's why I ctrl+C all of my posts before I hit submit reply.


----------



## nastypass

RespectTheBlade said:


> You know you've been here too long when your greatest fear is getting 500'd when you were posting something long.
> 
> Freaking errors.





bulbasaur said:


> This. So much.
> But Server Busy is more dangerous because in my browser, if I press "back" on a 500, the post is still there and written, while with Server Busy, it's gone forever.
> 
> That's why I ctrl+C all of my posts before I hit submit reply.


Lazarus is your friend.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

writing up your post in a separate file is also a good friend!


----------



## Zuu

Dātura;568608 said:
			
		

> I remember when opal was a new member!


Do you remember when i joined? Because i don't. I remember asking for a ton of Rattata sprites colored like gerbils and i remember the Light Mightyena thread happening somewhat recently after i joined though.


----------



## Music Dragon

Zuu said:


> Do you remember when i joined? Because i don't. I remember asking for a ton of Rattata sprites colored like gerbils and i remember the Light Mightyena thread happening somewhat recently after i joined though.


You seem to have posted your introduction thread 10 November 2004, at least.

Suddenly I really wish I had a bag of Marshmallows.


----------



## Zuu

Music Dragon said:


> You seem to have posted your introduction thread 10 November 2004, at least.
> 
> Suddenly I really wish I had a bag of Marshmallows.


That was quite a while ago. Ojojojoj. Dang, unless i'm really stupid, that was over seven years ago.

Suddenly i am struck with some vague recollection of you and marshmallows. I wish i didn't have such a shit memory.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ruler of Houndooms said:


> You know when you've been here long is when you start making enemies and friends who were once enemies.
> 
> and when you know all smily codes.


W...we have smilies here!? 

Oh.

Uh. 



Rarity said:


> I know all the smiley codes, but Crazy Linoone thinks I'm a newbie. So are you, for that matter.


Wait why am I suddenly being brought up in this conversation D:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you know you've been around a long time when you don't need the editor thingy and can type get everything done by just typing the damn bbc in.


----------



## ....

sreservoir said:


> you know you've been around a long time when you don't need the editor thingy and can type get everything done by just typing the damn bbc in.


I do this.


----------



## ultraviolet

Rarity said:


> especially yours


Well, to anyone who's been here longer than a year, you're going to seem like a newbie until someone else joins and becomes a prominent member. There really isn't much point trying to resist this when several members have been here for 5+ years. You're also our youngest member, so. Then there's how younger/newer people generally post the same kind of stuff or in the same areas, so you're probably going to be a newbie in my mind forever, sorry.


----------



## Zero Moment

sreservoir said:


> you know you've been around a long time when you don't need the editor thingy and can type get everything done by just typing the damn bbc in.


There's an editor thingy
What


Ye lazy people wit yer newfangled editor thingys! Why, when I joined the internet, I *insert old person rant here*


----------



## Superbird

sreservoir said:


> you know you've been around a long time when you don't need the editor thingy and can type get everything done by just typing the damn bbc in.


It's much more efficient doing it by just typing it in! I agree!


----------



## Aethelstan

Heck, I've caught myself trying to use BBC in MS Word when typing essays and stuff.

And though I'm nowhere near being a super old member on the forums, it makes me feel like a lot of time has passed when I can remember when the people who joined at around the same time as me had post counts under 100. I, on the other hand, am such a terrible conversationalist that my post count has barely hit 500 after 2 years.


----------



## porphyrogenita

Dang it is such a trip to come back and poke around on here after 3 or 4 years of forgetting about it. Just to see all the old people still around and looking back on some things and realising how much of a horrible immature little shit I was lmao. 

God it's so weird to remember things like Jolty turning 13 and Freezepop before trolling and the guy with the Murkrow avatar cutting their lip on a beer bottle and whats-his-face getting banned and unbanned and modded all the time and the crushes thread and how skeevy the whole LM thing was in reterospect and how Butterfree used to be some kind of internet god and that she was like only 15 or so when the LM thing went down.

Also thinking I was a little bamf at spriting hahaha oh god jesus.

Basically this is one hell of a nostalgia lane trip right now guys.


----------



## Zero Moment

I have the sudden feeling that the whats-his-face that you are talking about is Nidokingu :w


----------



## porphyrogenita

No it wasn't him, it was like... maybe Furret or something? I honestly can't remember their username. They were pretty notorious iirc.

Though Nidoking was also banned and unbanned and modded lmao.


----------



## Jolty

yep it was Furret
or as he was back then, AuroraKing


----------



## Harlequin

lol rugrats porn


----------



## porphyrogenita

yeah that basically sums it up


----------



## Butterfree

Nidokingu was never banned as far as I remember; he just deleted his account a couple of times when he was being a drama queen.

Who were you back then, porphyrogenita? Or have I just completely forgotten this username?


----------



## Datura

Harlequin said:


> lol rugrats porn


Art is not porn.


----------



## Phantom

Harlequin said:


> lol rugrats porn


 
BRAIN BLEACH BRAIN BLEEEEEEEAAACH!

I remember Nidokingu leaving a couple times, but I never notice that his actual account had ever been gone.


----------



## porphyrogenita

Butterfree said:


> Nidokingu was never banned as far as I remember; he just deleted his account a couple of times when he was being a drama queen.
> 
> Who were you back then, porphyrogenita? Or have I just completely forgotten this username?


I was PichuK, no idea if that still rings any bells or not.


----------



## Phantom

porphyrogenita said:


> I was PichuK, no idea if that still rings any bells or not.


 
You're PichuK?

_Why_ do I remember that name?! I know it, it's on the tip of my brain, GAH! It's really familiar! I actually think we talked a little... when were you around? I used to be Charizard2K, C2K for short.

Now I have to look it up.

EDIT: HA! I knew I knew you! You joined around the same time as me. You used PICHU very nicely to avoid swearing. :)


----------



## porphyrogenita

Phantom said:


> You joined around the same time as me. You used PICHU very nicely to avoid swearing. :)


oh my god

no

why

Guys never go on the internet and discover things you did when you were like 9.

jesus


----------



## Phantom

porphyrogenita said:


> oh my god
> 
> no
> 
> why
> 
> Guys never go on the internet and discover things you did when you were like 9.
> 
> jesus


 
*rolling on floor laughing*

Don't worry we've all been there. I do think my solution to your problem was to bring in a big stick and start beating people up? :P

I was a terrible newbie too.


----------



## DarkAura

I remember when I would swear excessively....last month....:\ I think I'm new, but not as new as Rarity or Ruler of Houndooms. Hard to actually believe that while I've been here longer than extreme newbies, I'm still a newbie in the eyes of people who've been here for years and years and years...:\


----------



## Phantom

You're going to be a 'newbie' in the eyes of older members forever; Who've been here for years and years, yet you've been here for a few months. It's not going to change.


----------



## Tailsy

porphyrogenita said:


> I was PichuK, no idea if that still rings any bells or not.


oh my GOD seriously?! I remember you :o ahh, the legacy of the nine-year-old members.


----------



## DarkAura

Phantom said:


> You're going to be a 'newbie' in the eyes of older members forever; Who've been here for years and years, yet you've been here for a few months. It's not going to change.


I know. To the people who joined after me, I'll be a more experienced memeber to them forever, but to older members, I'll be a newbie forever. So...yeah, pretty much that.


----------



## Mai

porphyrogenita said:


> I was PichuK, no idea if that still rings any bells or not.


Is this you, then? I just had a faint recollection of an old dead member with a Zim avatar and yeah.

Also, that's... sort of how time works. It doesn't change; as you grow older they do as well. :/ Personally, despite all the fun times I've had here I'd rather pretend I joined just a few months ago.


----------



## ultraviolet

Sweetie Belle said:


> I know. To the people who joined after me, I'll be a more experienced memeber to them forever, but to older members, I'll be a newbie forever. So...yeah, pretty much that.


I always lol when people go on about how they're 'more experienced' members. more experienced at _what_? you just type things and press a button. not much experienced to be gained, sorry to say!

also hi pichuk hi pichuk I think I was friends with you a few years ago on neopets! and do you remember sprites being serious business? I do


----------



## porphyrogenita

yes thats me yes i was and sprites were THE MOST SERIOUS THING GRR UR SPRITING WRONG GRR GARRR BLOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Tailsy

isn't it still that way, which is why i hide the artwork boards entirely?


----------



## porphyrogenita

No clue, haven't poked around there yet! Mostly just refreshing this thread and the Homestuck thread like a narcissist fangirl or something.

also if it is it is liberating to hear that other people are living out the days of getting too much emotions over edited pixels the way most of us (? me at least) did when we were younger, like a rite of passage or something H E H


----------



## Zero Moment

The Felt goes reeeeeeeeally slow when there's a lack of updates.

It goes moderately slow when there's normal updates, though.


----------



## Light

You know you've been at TCoD too long if when you first joined, pirates said aarg, ninjas sliced you to pieces, and trolls lived under bridges.


----------



## alexguy100

You know youve been on TCoD to long when you make things like this.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

...When you come back three times after year-long absences. 

Okay that makes no sense, sue me.

I was going to mention Turbo, but then it occurred to me that you don't really have to be old to remember that. Unfortunately.


----------



## Luxcario

DarkAura said:


> not as new as Rarity


Why am I being suddenly brought up in this discussion?


----------



## Stormecho

When there was still discussion on Turbo's fanfics, then? Those were a few years back, unless I am totally wrong about this.


----------



## Aisling

Dātura;568608 said:
			
		

> I remember when opal was a new member!


same



porphyrogenita said:


> Dang it is such a trip to come back and poke around on here after 3 or 4 years of forgetting about it. Just to see all the old people still around and looking back on some things and realising how much of a horrible immature little shit I was lmao.
> 
> God it's so weird to remember things like Jolty turning 13 and Freezepop before trolling and the guy with the Murkrow avatar cutting their lip on a beer bottle and whats-his-face getting banned and unbanned and modded all the time and the crushes thread and how skeevy the whole LM thing was in reterospect and how Butterfree used to be some kind of internet god and that she was like only 15 or so when the LM thing went down.
> 
> Also thinking I was a little bamf at spriting hahaha oh god jesus.
> 
> Basically this is one hell of a nostalgia lane trip right now guys.


AND ALL THIS AND YOU I forgot half of those things until now though, woah

There used to be so much drama :[ There's some in-drama with the youngest crowd here but it's just not as, uh... forum-wide anymore. And I don't think I was ever personally in any of it but it used to be fun to watch back when I wasn't part of the group that actually deals with that sort of thing


----------



## Dannichu

Shadow Serenity said:


> ...When you come back three times after year-long absences.


Hiiiiii :D

I've not been on here much over the past couple of months, and it's also probably my longest strech of absence since... a very long time ago. But it's sad, because I used to come here and post multiple times a day. Life is busy now ):

I'm also sad because I'm fairly sure I've been here pretty much since forever, but I remember basically none of the things that everyone else does (like who ANYONE WAS before they changed their names in crazy ways).

To add in some way to the topic, though, when I spend too much time here, especially in the debatey threads, I forget that the outside world isn't as concious of social issues. As in, in the non-TCoD world, there are far fewer people who understand issues like feminism and discussions around homosexuality. They don't even have to agree with what I think, I just forget that people not from here often just don't _care_. Which is always a bit of a sad realisation ):


----------



## Zhorken

porphyrogenita said:


> yes thats me yes i was and sprites were THE MOST SERIOUS THING GRR UR SPRITING WRONG GRR GARRR BLOR!!!!!!!


Whoooooah PichuK????  Holy shit I remember when you were nine, how old are you, you must be like...
ten
by now.
(Younguns never grow up, okay.  And you were the _original youngun_ oh man.)


----------



## Harlequin

Dannichu said:


> Hiiiiii :D
> 
> I've not been on here much over the past couple of months, and it's also probably my longest strech of absence since... a very long time ago. But it's sad, because I used to come here and post multiple times a day. Life is busy now ):
> 
> I'm also sad because I'm fairly sure I've been here pretty much since forever, but I remember basically none of the things that everyone else does (like who ANYONE WAS before they changed their names in crazy ways).
> 
> To add in some way to the topic, though, when I spend too much time here, especially in the debatey threads, I forget that the outside world isn't as concious of social issues. As in, in the non-TCoD world, there are far fewer people who understand issues like feminism and discussions around homosexuality. They don't even have to agree with what I think, I just forget that people not from here often just don't _care_. Which is always a bit of a sad realisation ):


danni the quiltbag thread died without you ; ; come baaaaack


----------



## Anomaly 54

When I left there was a major problem with Carnivorous Welcome mats. Something about running out of Foam Swords. 

I honestly don't really remember.


----------



## Autumn

Anomaly 54 said:


> When I left there was a major problem with Carnivorous Welcome mats. Something about running out of Foam Swords.


you know you've been at tcod too long when you have no idea what this refers to
other than the introduction board but, i mean


----------



## porphyrogenita

Zhorken said:


> Whoooooah PichuK????  Holy shit I remember when you were nine, how old are you, you must be like...
> ten
> by now.
> (Younguns never grow up, okay.  And you were the _original youngun_ oh man.)


Unfortunately during my internet travels away from this place I happened upon a spring of youth and now age backwards, im actually 8 years old now.

~*~*~*forum baby*~*~*~

(but hey mate gosh ok this takes me back to like MSN chats back when people still used MSN and the IRC a bit too? is the IRC still around at all :? also im 16 now so... i'm twice as old as i was when i joined. that's one fuck of a thought.)


> There used to be so much drama :[ There's some in-drama with the youngest crowd here but it's just not as, uh... forum-wide anymore. And I don't think I was ever personally in any of it but it used to be fun to watch back when I wasn't part of the group that actually deals with that sort of thing


Is it a 'who is the youngest' contest or something :? gosh i remember being like 11 and getting upset that a couple younger people were coming in. It was really silly in retrospect!
Also I'm obviously the ~*~*~*forum baby*~*~*~ and no one can top me


also i just remembered *bricked* and *shot* used to be everywhere


----------



## Tailsy

yup, the irc still exists! irc.veekun.com #tcod!


----------



## Byrus

porphyrogenita said:


> also i just remembered *bricked* and *shot* used to be everywhere


Shadow started that! I miss her.


----------



## Jolty

oh lord the bricking and shooting
and the endless spin-offs

... i only ever see shadow on lj any more :(


----------



## Phantom

Ha I could hardly go three posts without getting shot. I still miss that third person phase.


----------



## Jolty

does anyone remember the word ph34r
usually used with this emote 

	
	
		
		
	


	





it was probably an internets-wide thing but i learnt it from tcod


----------



## Ether's Bane

You know you've been at TCoD too long if you remember me best as "the guy who used four accounts to cheat at ASB".


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


> does anyone remember the word ph34r
> usually used with this emote


oh my god it's been ages since i last saw that


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I've been here since... 2006-2007? (I remember being at the forum before this one, the one that crashed years ago(if I remember correctly I was "Chibs" there), don't think I was on the IF forums though) But I never posted much on the old crashed forum I think

So, anyone remember the forum crash some years ago?

and oh god I remember me and eevee's "flamewar" in the lolcat bible thread. feels bad man



Jolty said:


> does anyone remember the word ph34r
> usually used with this emote


oh yes
from my first years at the internet, back when i was a very annoying little kid
one of the first internet terms i learned
baby's first internet terms


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Effercon said:


> You know you've been at TCoD too long if you remember me best as "the guy who used four accounts to cheat at ASB".


what if I think of you more as "the one what that got banned. repeatedly."


----------



## bulbasaur

Effercon said:


> You know you've been at TCoD too long if you remember me best as "the guy who used four accounts to cheat at ASB".


Oh god I knew you as "the guy who self-nominated for ASB'er of the year" before I knew you as "the guy who runs the rankings".


----------



## Ether's Bane

sreservoir said:


> what if I think of you more as "the one what that got banned. repeatedly."


...I was never banned...

EDIT: Unless you mean from ASB.


----------



## Aisling

porphyrogenita said:


> Is it a 'who is the youngest' contest or something :? gosh i remember being like 11 and getting upset that a couple younger people were coming in. It was really silly in retrospect!
> Also I'm obviously the ~*~*~*forum baby*~*~*~ and no one can top me
> 
> 
> also i just remembered *bricked* and *shot* used to be everywhere


Not really, just kids getting upset at other kids over really petty things, the way kids do. (I guess I'm still technically a kid but you know what I mean right)

and oh man bricked and shot. Sometimes I get this weird compulsion to type *bricked* if I purposefully say something stupid or obvious, but I only just remembered where that dormant habit even came from.


----------



## Autumn

I actually managed to spread *shot* to another forum that didn't previously know of it. I thought (until reading that post in this thread, actually) that *shot* was an omnipresent internet phenomenon - because from what I can remember TR'sRockin! had *shot* too (in retrospect, probably because of member overlap) so I took to using it in a lot of places, thinking it was normal. ... Until the day the admin of Wands and Worlds asked me what *shot* was supposed to mean and I found myself (poorly) attempting to explain its connotations. But now most people on that forum understand it so it's used there too.
My boyfriend actually uses it over text now.


----------



## Phantom

I used to be 'attacked by random sniper' in intro threads back when I used to do special introductions to people.

TCoD had it's *shot* phase, and it's 'XD' phase where it was EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> I actually managed to spread *shot* to another forum that didn't previously know of it. I thought (until reading that post in this thread, actually) that *shot* was an omnipresent internet phenomenon - because from what I can remember TR'sRockin! had *shot* too (in retrospect, probably because of member overlap) so I took to using it in a lot of places, thinking it was normal. ... Until the day the admin of Wands and Worlds asked me what *shot* was supposed to mean and I found myself (poorly) attempting to explain its connotations. But now most people on that forum understand it so it's used there too.
> My boyfriend actually uses it over text now.


Had no clue it was made here either... I thought it was more of an internet-wide thing? I remember using it here and there, many places.


----------



## Minish

Um, I'm pretty sure it didn't start here. :P


----------



## Dannichu

Phantom said:


> TCoD had it's *shot* phase, and it's 'XD' phase where it was EVERYWHERE.


My goodness, it _did_. I used to criminally overuse XD. I mean, I still use it every now and then, but I think back in th' day, I'd use to to end just about every sentance, with bonus DDDDDDD's if something was especially funny.

I think my profile still claims I overuse the :3 smiley, which I'm reasonably sure I no longer do, but raises the question of what was _with_ teenage-me and smileys?


----------



## Aisling

I still use c: and :/ and :< in personal conversation but I kind of force myself not to use xD at this point. It just looks so _ugly_ and reminds me of a time I was much more stupid.


----------



## Minish

Aww, I really miss xD and XD. I remember when XD went waaaaay out of fashion (around the same time hyphens became cooler to denote actions rather than asterisks) and then when both came back years later.

My favourite hobby is reminiscing about internet times gone by. It's just so _fun_!!


----------



## Dinru

Does anyone remember when my grammar was eye-bleedingly horrible? (I sure hope not...) I mean it still is but at least nowadays I usually do that on purpose and I still don't really know some of the finer points of English grammar.

Oh and I used to be the most Sue-ish RPer.


----------



## spaekle

gah, I keep seeing this thread and being weirded out that I've been _playing Pokemon_ longer than some members have been alive. 

I remember the rugrats porn incident, that thing where everyone had 'very___thx' names, that thing where some dude didn't pay purplekecleon for a commission and then she joined and some stuff happened, those few incidents where desolator would make like 30 accounts in one evening, that one time where someone was trying to botspam the forums and registration and posting were disabled, and the first OS? And all of these took place on VB because I'm not enough of an oldfriend :v


----------



## Jolty

spaekle said:


> I remember the rugrats porn incident, that thing where everyone had 'very___thx' names, that thing where some dude didn't pay purplekecleon for a commission and then she joined and some stuff happened, those few incidents where desolator would make like 30 accounts in one evening, that one time where someone was trying to botspam the forums and registration and posting were disabled, and the first OS? And all of these took place on VB because I'm not enough of an oldfriend :v


ah i remember all of these

and hah the some dude that didn't pay pk for a commission. $35 errywhere.
man the things i could tell you about that some dude.
i'll just stick with the fact that he and i were the first ever ~*forum couple*~
ew


----------



## Butterfree

Jolty said:


> ah i remember all of these
> 
> and hah the some dude that didn't pay pk for a commission. $35 errywhere.
> man the things i could tell you about that some dude.
> i'll just stick with the fact that he and i were the first ever ~*forum couple*~
> ew


Which reminds me. Remember when Furret wrote a ridiculous fic about the forums being a school or something and it had a bunch of sexual innuendo involving you/Deretto and me/Nidokingu?


----------



## ArtemisX

I noticed this was about the forums in the first post (which I haven't been a member of long at all), but my first thought was the main site.

I've been coming to the main site for years (only just recently realized there was a forum, heh), and I remember Butterfree's first HTML Guide, and some of her old styles (back when there was like, twenty styles in the switcher). Back when the Marquee of Doom was an actual Marquee you had to hover your mouse over... I've also seen so many First Page Hits milestones, like the one with Butterfree and Charizard sitting outside the Cave roasting marshmallows over Charizard's tail-flame.

Anyway, this was about the forum, not the site, soooo... ^^; I'll shut up now.


----------



## Phantom

Wow, I forgot about the Splash page. I haven't seen it in forever, probably since right after it changed last, whenever that was. (I think it was after gen 5 came out right?) I just go directly to the forums nowadays.


----------



## SquishierCobra

If you've been around for every guise of "Turbo" since his beginning.

Luckily, I wasn't around for any of them. But I did a fair amount of my research here and on the remnants of IF. What a weirdo!


----------



## Tailsy

SquishierCobra said:


> If you've been around for every guise of "Turbo" since his beginning.
> 
> Luckily, I wasn't around for any of them. But I did a fair amount of my research here and on the remnants of IF. What a weirdo!


gurl you _stealthy_


----------



## Autumn

Twilight Sparkle said:


> gurl you _stealthy_


thank you


----------



## Jolty

SquishierCobra said:


> If you've been around for every guise of "Turbo" since his beginning.
> 
> Luckily, I wasn't around for any of them. But I did a fair amount of my research here and on the remnants of IF. What a weirdo!


ohh turbo
that guy
THAT GUY
is the LOVE OF MY LIFE
if only he was here right now i would confess ALL MY FEELS FOR HIM and propose on the spot
then after we're married we can adopt all the children and turn them into the next red army and destroy every single capitalist pig-dog on the planet.


----------



## Autumn

Jolty said:


> ohh turbo
> that guy
> THAT GUY
> is the LOVE OF MY LIFE
> if only he was here right now i would confess ALL MY FEELS FOR HIM and propose on the spot
> then after we're married we can adopt all the children and turn them into the next red army and destroy every single capitalist pig-dog on the planet.


can I be part of this unholy holy alliance
(turbo4prez 2012)


----------



## SquishierCobra

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> can I be part of this unholy holy alliance
> (turbo4prez 2012)


You guys are TOO FUNNY! Turbo must've been hilarious to make fun of!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Oh yeah, that guy. I remember him.

He made the forums a lot more amusing.


----------



## Dinru

Sometimes I also wonder if anyone was ever banned because they acted a lot like Turbo but they weren't, just because of how much of a fight Turbo used to always put up claiming that he wasn't him. I think I just made myself go cross-eyed.


----------



## Tailsy

Man lol imagine if he were still doing that after all these years???? CRAZY


----------



## nastypass

imagine if he had a sane account that gave off no clues
and made numerous alts that he made intentionally nuts to throw us off the trail


----------



## Autumn

imagine if it actually was his lizards that one time


----------



## hopeandjoy

Or his cousin.

But I'm sure he's nowhere near here any more.


----------



## Anomaly 54

I can't even remember when I first signed up. I think I came for the Gen IV discussion, since Marrilands was kinda busy.

By the Nine, that means I've been here for....ages.
Not as long as most though. :(


----------



## Autumn

does anyone remember the time when the cool thing to do was hate on nosepass


----------



## Spoon

Not really, but I vaguely remember a happy Nosepass sprite that was the most adorable Nosepass ever.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Wasn't it Probopass? At least I remember Probopass hate.


----------



## Jolty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> does anyone remember the time when the cool thing to do was hate on nosepass


it still is elsewhere on the internets according to my friend who loves nosepass to death

and i was just about to ask if people remembered the spriting threads but
they still exist
so
man i remember when spriting was the Most Serious Thing Ever


----------



## Autumn

Worst Username Ever said:


> Wasn't it Probopass? At least I remember Probopass hate.


_probopass didn't exist then_ (this was 2005)



Jolty said:


> and i was just about to ask if people remembered the spriting threads but
> they still exist
> so
> man i remember when spriting was the Most Serious Thing Ever


yes


----------



## Spoon

When the games we're hoping they'll be _remaking_ were brand new.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> _probopass didn't exist then_ (this was 2005)


oh okay!

The post didn't say a year, so I wasn't sure... if it was that far back, I don't think I remember


----------



## Autumn

I AM NOT BUMPING THIS IS STILL RELEVANT EVEN SEVEN MONTHS LATER

no i just want to say that i realized that i've been at tcod longer than my boyfriend's sister has been alive
WEIRD THOUGHTS

also spoon: oh my god when i joined FRLG where the newest main series games, DPP were a long way off (if we even knew about them at the time!) and mystery dungeon had JUST been released in japan, with trozei a month before and ranger a few months away

also i remember when EVERYONE EVER loved gen 2 and absolutely despised gen 3 and i remember i was scared of getting eaten when i showed my support of gen 3 for the first time. now EVERYONE EVER loves gen 3 (for the most part) and accepts gen 2's weakness as a gen lol

what was with the gen 2 support anyway? can anyone explain?

ETA: also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... is only when you mentioned that pmd had just been released when you first joined that I realise, 2006 was _six years ago_. even 2008 was _four years ago_.

it's been too long.


----------



## Minish

Augmented Second said:


> ETA: also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


I'm sort of not! I'm at #tcod sometimes (when I'm not in Japan for months at a time...) but, really, I don't think many old active members really _are_ "here". Just, every once in a while there's an interesting thread! I have a few friends here, so that's why I flit around and post a bit! But really, the 'where have you _been_' header is there like pretty often.


----------



## surskitty

I actually still pay attention to a bunch of things :|a


----------



## Tailsy

me and viki will be here until the forum crumbles under our e-feet, let's be real.

i'm actually on the forum more than i'm in the irc channel, mostly because irc always seems to be totally dead when i'm in there! conspiracy


----------



## Jolty

Augmented Second said:


> ETA: also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


i am here because i am a masochistic piece of shit


----------



## Aisling

Augmented Second said:


> ETA: also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


I dunno. It just never occurred to me to _leave_. I have inactive periods and it took me a little while to reregister last time the forum exploded, but... coming here has just always been something I've done. I like it here.

Some things have gotten better and some have gotten worse, but for better or for worse I feel at home here and I think I always will. I'm a creature of habit, familiarity, and comfort. I don't stop doing the things I like to do until I am forcibly made to stop.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

do i count as ye olde

or do i not


----------



## Spoon

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> do i count as ye olde
> 
> or do i not


Old, yes.

Ye olde, no.


----------



## Jolty

if you weren't here on at least invisionfree ur not old


----------



## ultraviolet

Augmented Second said:


> ETA: also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


idk I've been here four years and I guess that's not really long for some people but I do kind of enjoy and participate in stuff like Viki does. :V

also if I'm gone who else will publicly mock MD it's just not as fun privately




			
				tailsy said:
			
		

> i'm actually on the forum more than i'm in the irc channel, mostly because irc always seems to be totally dead when i'm in there! conspiracy


or asleep! I have to be there in the morning or there's nobody there. That's not so bad but then it's like lunchtime and I haven't even gotten out of my pjs.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Tailsy said:


> me and viki will be here until the forum crumbles under our e-feet, let's be real.
> 
> i'm actually on the forum more than i'm in the irc channel, mostly because irc always seems to be totally dead when i'm in there! conspiracy


is intentional, eh!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Spoon said:


> Old, yes.
> 
> Ye olde, no.





Jolty said:


> if you weren't here on at least invisionfree ur not old


Thanks!

I'm still here because I still kind of enjoy myself here. Also it helps keep me connected with my enjoyment of Pokémon.


----------



## Zero Moment

I'm here because this place is awesome.

Also, the Mafia.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Augmented Second said:


> also a question for ye olde tcoders: why are you still here? sometimes it seems like the only reason for sticking around is nostalgia's sake because "I MISS 2005 ; ;" sort of thing. i mean i notice the older you are the less you engage in the active culture of the forum at the moment (you don't know who half the younger regulars are or why they do what they do i mean) this is certainly true for me. the reason i'm still around is cause i get bored easily and also i just can't seem to bring myself to leave but what of you guys?


I've thought about leaving here a lot and there's a dozen better communities out there for me that I could name but won't. I /don't/ like the turn this forum has taken and it boggles Sable's mind why I'm still here at all. There's not even ASB that's worth staying for anymore.

But something about this place keeps drawing me back. Maybe it's because I've been here for so long now that leaving just feels wrong. Maybe it's because without it there's one less place to neurotically refresh when I need something to do.

Or maybe it's the Mafia. 

Yeah, Mafia is probably it.


----------



## Autumn

i'll be completely honest i really don't like the culture of the forum anymore. 3/4 of it is people younger than me with inside jokes i don't get and don't want to get and the other 1/4 is longtime members that i never feel like i can actually /talk/ to (or alternatively simply don't like) so ultimately i'm here in my own little world, participating in mafia and putting in my opinions in srs bzns (both those in the srs bzns forum and those elsewhere) topics when i can. it's kind of sad really


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Most of the forums I've been on have deteriorated, even a lot more so than this one. It breaks my heart, really. This is one of the few boards that I still actively frequent, and I'd hate to see it go. 

Also, yeah, I probably would have left long ago if it weren't for the mafia :/


----------



## Spoon

Maybe I have the tendency to view everything in rose-tinted glasses, but I actually like the atmosphere here! I took a leave during The Cave of Drama days, but things got better! It's a lot better than a fair few Pokémon based communities that I've seen at least! And I like that people have more interests than just Pokémon, too. I've discovered a few series here that probably wouldn't have otherwise; Yotsuba&! and Ace Attorney are two that come to mind. Plus I've been going here for _years_ and it would be just plain strange to drop it all together for me. Plus, I _like_ mid-sized forum;, they're nice and laid back. Can't say Mafia's a reason for me, seeing as I've never really touched it. That being said, I don't really have any bestest buddies forever here, so like augment, I'm kinda in my own little world, too.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I don't think it's worse now than it was then. Having said that, I do feel that what we have now is a more fractured, splintered forum than what we had in 2007 or 2008. If the atmosphere as a whole has deteriorated, though, I haven't noticed it. And yes, I'll post if there's something interesting to post in (as well as my usual MLP thread/song rating thread/Mafia posts, which cumulatively make up nearly 200 of my posts).

(Also, I joined in November 2005, so it's coming up on seven years for me now.)


----------



## Adriane

To be quite honest, I'm only here because of my responsibilities as a mod and the occasional interesting thread. Most people I actively talk to show up in #tcod (but not everyone!). I don't remember my exact join date, but this is either my sixth or seventh TCoD year.


----------



## -Chris-

Even though I rarely post anything on here, I do look at the forum pretty regularly... at least once a week, usually more often than that.  Typically, I don't end up posting anything because nothing interests me or I don't have anything to add to the conversation.  One thing is that I feel like I really don't have much in common with most people here.

So why do I still bother coming here?  I'm not sure.  Part of it is boredom.  Part of it is definitely nostalgia.  That was probably why I rejoined in 2010 after not having posted since 2005.  But yeah, even though I'm not familiar with most people here, I still like to see what's going on.

It is impressive to me that this forum has been around for over 9 years.  It's hard to believe that it was that long ago that I first became a member... and it is shocking to me that there are quite a few people who are still around from back then.


----------



## Dannichu

Spoon said:


> That being said, I don't really have any bestest buddies forever here, so like augment, I'm kinda in my own little world, too.


Sadness forever. I'll be your TCoDBFF! D:

I'm not around as much because my real life has been pretty busy of late. And surely the reason there are more younguns on the forum is because teenagers have (_should_ have) more free time than grown-ups. 

Although now I've finally finished my masters and have joined the ranks of the unemployed, so you might see me around a whole lot more.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Well, I've never been _that_ active, or really got to know the regulars(sort of regret that), so I'm mostly the same as I've ever been, just... less active. Dropping by some times a week just to lurk and check if anything interesting is posted, and post something if I feel like it, mostly in the misreadings or dreams or other threads. yeah


----------



## sovram

oh my god does anyone else remember the tcod podcast


----------



## Negrek

No, but I do remember the TCoD band.

And the magazine, of course.


----------



## Adriane

Negrek said:


> No, but I do remember the TCoD band.
> 
> And the magazine, of course.


I remember the band, but not the magazine! (Or podcast for that matter.)


----------



## sovram

Chalumeau said:


> I remember the band, but not the magazine! (Or podcast for that matter.)


wait was that when we ... tried to sample everyone playing music and stick it together? was that something else??


----------



## Music Dragon

I remember all of those. They were all awesome.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

The band was the best.
And I remember the Dragonfly Times, of course.


----------



## Datura

http://www.last.fm/music/Drägönflÿc+Ävënüë


----------



## sovram

Datura said:


> http://www.last.fm/music/Drägönflÿc+Ävënüë


HAHA yes yes this yes


----------



## Aisling

oh my god

my mind just got bLOWN OMG I never made that connection before

I was just browsing the old forums and I missed my TCoD 8-year-versary on Sept 4 oh well


----------



## Autumn

you know you've been at tcod too long when you go to see wreck-it ralph and the phrase "going turbo" makes you think of *our* turbo before anything else

he really did succeed at what he wanted: becoming an integral part of tcod.........


----------



## Spoon

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you know you've been at tcod too long when you go to see wreck-it ralph and the phrase "going turbo" makes you think of *our* turbo before anything else
> 
> he really did succeed at what he wanted: becoming an integral part of tcod.........


 Haha, I did the exact same thing. It just fit so darn well.


----------



## Minish

Well everyone sure does their best to make sure nobody can ever forget... ~_~


----------



## Autumn

it's kinda hard to forget when he keeps showing up all the time
i mean if he joined once, made an ass of himself and got banned that'd be one thing but it's been like 25+ times in the past seven-odd years


----------



## Flora

Datura said:


> http://www.last.fm/music/Drägönflÿc+Ävënüë


I DIDN'T KNOW THIS EXISTED AND I DIED LAUGHING



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you know you've been at tcod too long when you go to see wreck-it ralph and the phrase "going turbo" makes you think of *our* turbo before anything else
> 
> he really did succeed at what he wanted: becoming an integral part of tcod.........


oh it's okay i did this too


----------



## Jolty

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> you know you've been at tcod too long when you go to see wreck-it ralph and the phrase "going turbo" makes you think of *our* turbo before anything else
> 
> he really did succeed at what he wanted: becoming an integral part of tcod.........


omfg i was telling one of my friends all about turbo the other day and how the one in wreck it ralph reminded me so much of him
she said all the stuff he did was so much funnier when you imagine WiR turbo doing it


god
i fucking love turbo
my best friend/husbando


----------



## Autumn

TURBO-TASTIC!!!!

yeah the first thing I did when me and my friends got out of WiR was explain the backstory of our turbo and say "that was all I could think of every time they said 'going turbo'"

they really are surprisingly similar in a weird way aren't they :P

edit speaking of turbo

music dragon made the following comment when people were complaining about ak and keczilla getting second chances after being banned. he made this comment on 7 october 2005 which was over a month before i joined


> Soon they'll have a "LET TURBO BACK PLX" thing, won't they?


i'll let that speak for itself


----------



## 1. Luftballon

let turbo back sounds like best idea


----------



## Zora of Termina

Flora said:


> oh it's okay i did this too


i haven't even seen the movie yet but everything i hear just makes him sound more like tcod turbo

ohhhh turbo what are we gonna do with you
(answer: ban him again)


----------



## Minish

Please... stop...... talking about Turbo.......


----------



## Superbird

I'll admit, that happened to me too, even before I saw the movie.


----------



## Butterfree

Minish said:


> Please... stop...... talking about Turbo.......


Why do you keep trying to force people not to talk about him? I mean, I get thinking Turbo isn't that remarkable and not being interested in hearing more about him and thinking people should just move on, but several other people are having fun reminiscing about Turbo and I don't see why you're interrupting their discussion telling them to stop talking about subjects you don't like. Is their discussing Turbo hurting you somehow? I don't get it.


----------



## Minish

Just (pretty playfully) pointing out that he comes up like once a week and it's kind of weird! To me it feels more like everyone forces themselves to discuss him over and over, so I guess it just irritates me more than you? But uh yeah I don't actually mind a great deal, and I don't feel like I've ever brought it up much before!


----------



## Butterfree

Yeah, sorry. It just struck me as weird that you posted here twice within a short interval to tell people they shouldn't be talking about Turbo. It's not that I'd noticed you doing it before or something, just that it seemed like you were being really insistent on it now, as if you were seriously going "No, guys, stop talking about Turbo right now! I already said this, why haven't you stopped." If that's not what you were trying to say, never mind.


----------



## ultraviolet

I don't know! people going about turbo honestly makes me kind of uncomfortable because it just feels really gossipy and mean. like I'm pretty sure he's not actually a troll and is actually genuine in his posts and kind of struggles with a lot of things and I feel like making  fun of him is ... kind of horrible, really! I'm pretty sure this forum is viewable by guests and idk I would personally be upset if I saw a bunch of people mocking me. :| like yeah he broke forum rules but. why is this still a thing? he's been gone for years.

anyway that's my two cents don't mind me do what you want I guess!


----------



## Autumn

I'm positive he's not a troll, and I'm equally positive that he has Asperger's (he once made a reference to it) and that's why he doesn't understand things. Which is why we tried to explain the things he doesn't understand (why he was banned, why he should accept criticism on works, etc.). However, it's not _our_ fault he doesn't listen; he continues to return "with a vengeance" because he "feels he belongs here" or something. I mean, there's no clearer way to state "You're not welcome here" than repeated bans. (As a general statement I mean!). Asperger's may cause him to not understand the reasons behind why we say what we do, but it does not cause him to _refuse to acknowledge said reasons._ He's been posting the same terrible fanfiction for years and we always post advice, clearly-written advice, on how he can improve. He _chooses_ not to listen. That's a conscious choice not related to any problems he may or may not have.

But I think the real reason we get such a kick out of him is a) he is the most notorious ban-evader in TCoD history, and has kept this up for well over seven years and b) he is very obvious about himself every time he rejoins. While the latter is an Aspie thing (lacking theory of mind means that you can't tell how _other people_ function - when I'd troll the TR'sRockin! chatroom under different usernames, people could tell it was me because I acted exactly like myself), and we (well, at least, _I_) don't laugh at him for thinking we'd fall for it, it's more the fact that he _is_ the most repeated ban-evader that I think is the kicker. That's not related to his Asperger's. I think we'd all still get a kick out of him if he were "normal" but still kept trying to return.


----------



## ultraviolet

okay, sure: what I don't get is why this is still a huge joke when it's been literal years since he even rejoined?? if you think he's 'refusing to listen' to your advice or whatever why is this cause for such ... drama I guess? I mean really when he turns up again all that happens is we ban him if he hasn't changed and lock a thread. it's hardly a huge event when it happens, but I really feel like all of this is blown out of proportion and is made to seem a lot worse than it is. 

like I'm not saying it's your fault that he doesn't listen to you or whatever or whatever: that's kind of irrelevant (although if you know he's going to react that way, I don't know why you bother). what I'm asking is why people seem to be insistent on making this person a meme. also him having asperger's is ... kind of not relevant? like i guess it explains what he does, but I'm not talking about his behaviour, I'm talking about everyone else's.

i mean yes, he probably Just Does Not Get It when we ban him and when he comes back for a vengeance, but... why is this such a big deal? and I don't really see why him being the most Notorious Ban Evader In Tcod History is an excuse to keep going on about it. Iiiiii feel a bit like you're just making fun of him. :c


----------



## Datura

ultraviolet said:


> the most Notorious Ban Evader In Tcod History


I am _not_ giving up my title that easily.


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> okay, sure: what I don't get is why this is still a huge joke when it's been literal years since he even rejoined??


Probably cause his last incarnation was banned in the spring of this year...? We wouldn't be joking about him as much if he _wasn't still present!_


----------



## ultraviolet

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Probably cause his last incarnation was banned in the spring of this year...? We wouldn't be joking about him as much if he _wasn't still present!_


you mean this thread? really? o.o I guess I can see why you mention it when he made such a thoroughly inflammatory post saying 'Hi'.


----------



## Autumn

No. SquishierCobra, who got up to about 500 posts before finally being banned.

Can't say that's not a presence :/


----------



## ultraviolet

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> No. SquishierCobra, who got up to about 500 posts before finally being banned.
> 
> Can't say that's not a presence :/


well sure, that guy was pretty creepy, but there wasn't really anything substantial for us to think he was turbo other than everyone going OH HI TURBO in like every other thread of his. I think there was a discussion about it and the IPs were kind of similar? idk

but like, this is kind of deviating off my point: what I'm asking is why everyone thinks it's okay to make fun of this guy and make him a meme.


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, he was Turbo. He even sent me an e-mail after he was banned going "Ha! So you finally figured it out, did you?", seemingly not having noticed the everyone commenting on his Turboness pretty much every since he joined.

I don't think people are making fun of him per se; he just has this memetic status, like, I don't know, the Trololo man or something. People aren't making fun of the Trololo man when they find the video hilarious or make remixes of it or macros out of it or go "TROLOLOLO" when they see trolling or whatever; he just _is_. The meme transcends the very notion of mockery.


----------



## ultraviolet

Butterfree said:


> Yes, he was Turbo. He even sent me an e-mail after he was banned going "Ha! So you finally figured it out, did you?", seemingly not having noticed the everyone commenting on his Turboness pretty much every since he joined.


really! :O I didn't know that. that's kind of great.


----------



## Autumn

ultraviolet said:


> but like, this is kind of deviating off my point: what I'm asking is why everyone thinks it's okay to make fun of this guy and make him a meme.


cause we have sad pathetic lives that we have to make fun of him to stay amused?

... honestly, I'm not entirely sure. He's just kind of funny. I guess maybe you might be right though :/


----------



## Tailsy

I know I've been at tcodf too long when I am entirely unsurprised that every single thread devolves into conversations like this... !


----------



## Jolty

Tailsy said:


> I know I've been at tcodf too long when I am entirely unsurprised that every single thread devolves into conversations like this... !


quoted for truth


----------



## Minish

Yeah, we should just go back to discussing nothing but Pokemon. Good old days.


----------



## Tailsy

Claps for your interpretation skills there. You are a M A S T E R of the subtle implications \o/ you keep trippin', lil' mushroom.


----------



## Minish

Yeah uh there's not actually a need to be a dick about it, Tailsy. :/!


----------



## Tailsy

I wasn't! You're just choosing to interpret what I said incorrectly, so I gave up!!


----------

